# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Χαλασμένο] 300€: Παλμογράφοι ΤΕΚ 200MHz,Yokogawa 500MHz,2 Τροφοδοτικά, Pulse Generators

## Arctic

Πωλούνται τα παρακάτω στη τιμή των *300€ ως πακέτο*. Για διαφορετικούς συνδιασμούς ζητήστε τιμή.

*1)* Αναλογικός Παλμογράφος *Tektronix 475:  Δικάναλος στα 200 ΜΗz*. 
Τα χαρακτηριστικά του: 



> Bandwidth
>   200 MHz (475), AC cutoff 10 Hz, switchable BW limit 20 MHz
> 
>   Rise time
>   1.75  ns (475)
> 
>   Deflection
>   2 mV/Div to 5 V/Div, 1-2-5
> 
> ...



Περισσότερα στο link (δεξιά υπάρχουν όλα τα manuals) : https://w140.com/tekwiki/wiki/475
Πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό του. Χωρίς probes. Δίνεται μαζί με το service manual(εκτυπωμένο μη αυθεντικό!).  AC input *230V*. Φωτό ΤΕΚ.

*2)** Ψηφιακός Παλμογράφος Yokogawa DL5180 : Οχτακάναλος στα 500 ΜΗz με 1GS/channel.*
Τα χαρακτηριστικά του: 



> specs.jpg



Περισσότερα στο pdf: https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?c...U9NS5F846xuQck
Πρόβλημα σε κάποια κανάλια και στην οθόνη του (γίνεται αντικατάσταση + εχει VGA output). Δίνεται μαζί με δύο probes. *AC input 110V*. Φωτο Yokogawa.

*3) Δύο γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά TRYGON HR40 750 - 40V 750mA* *σε κοινό rack*, αναλογικώς «προγραμματίσιμα». 
Δίνεται και το σύστημα ελέγχου (bl. φωτό - δεν ξερω αν δουλεύει). 
Τα χαρακτηριστικά τους: Τάση εξόδο* 0-40V*, Ρεύμα *0 - 750mA* έλεγχος coarse - fine. Δείτε στο pdf: https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?c...rxyGkpGz8Jl1Ey
Θέλουν service πιθανότατα τα transistors - βγάζουν μόνιμα 70V στην έξοδο. *AC input 110V.* Φωτό TRYGON. 

*4)* *Γεννήτρια Παλμών 2.5 Hz - 1.2 MHz General Radio Co. Unit Pulse Generator TYPE NO. 1217-C μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό της ΤYPE 1201-C.
*Τα χαρακτηριστικά της: 



> specs.png



Περισσότερα διαβάστε στο manual της στο pdf: https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?c...EJOESKTHr6QknV
Πωλούνται τροφοδοτικό-γεννήτρια στο κοινό τους rack - οι φωτογραφίες δεν τραβήχτηκαν σωστά για να φαίνονται ως μια μονάδα.
Πρόκειται για μια παλιά γεννήτρια παλμών που λειτουργεί με λυχνίες (3x 6DJ8, 1x 6922, 2x 6CW5, 1x NE-96) και transistors. To τροφοδοτικό βγάζει τις απαραίτητες τάσεις τροφοδοσίας της γεννήτριας (300V -70mA DC & 6.3V - 4A AC). Δεν γνωρίζω την κατάστασή της - δεν ελέχθηκε λεπτομερώς Πιθανότατα χρειάζεται service. Η ενδεικτική λυχνία του τροφοδοτικού άναβε. *AC input 110V*. Φωτο GenRadio.

Ο φάκελος με φωτογραφίες και manuals από κάθε συσκευή του πακέτου βρίσκεται στο link : https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?c...ztKwPtDb5HUMRX

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες σε μήνυμα. *Αποστολή πανελλαδικά* με ΕΛΤΑ(άμεσα) ή με ΚΤΕΛ (εφόσον το επιτρέπει η τοποθεσία του αγοραστή).

----------


## moutoulos

Με ενημέρωσε ο Σωτήρης οτι ο παλμογράφος ...*
Tektronix 475:  Δικάναλος στα 200 ΜΗz* 
πουλήθηκε !.




Οπότε έχουμε το υπόλοιπο σαν πακέτο, στην νεα τιμή των 150€, το οποίο αποτελείται :

1) Ψηφιακός Παλμογράφος Yokogawa DL5180 : Οχτακάναλος στα 500 ΜΗz με 1GS/channel.
 2) Δύο γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά TRYGON HR40 750 - 40V 750mA σε κοινό rack. 
3) Γεννήτρια Παλμών 2.5 Hz - 1.2 MHz General Radio Co. Unit Pulse Generator TYPE NO. 1217-C (μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό της ΤYPE 1201-C).

----------

